# Criteria for inbound travel exemptions



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Requests for an inbound travel exemption will generally be approved (by a low-level decision maker) in the below circumstances:

For urgent or critical medical treatment in Australia, including medical evacuations. These requests can include an accompanying family member where:
the person receiving treatment is a minor
a medical condition is life threatening; or
medical advice supports the requirement for the family member to travel

To attend a funeral of a close family member. A close family member is defined as a parent, sibling, partner, child or grandparent.
To visit a close family member who is seriously ill where there is little support in Australia.
The partner of a person who is in Australia and in the final trimester of their pregnancy or otherwise due to give birth. This instruction also applies to temporary visa holders in Australia and their partners.
The immediate family member of a visa holder with critical skills in Australia, where the family member in Australia holds a temporary or provisional visa.
Elite sporting teams who are able to demonstrate how their entry and stay is critical to Australia.
A non-crew member who is considered critical to the operation of a vessel and/or where a State or Territory authority or tourism body provides support.
Requests for inbound travel exemptions will generally _not _be approved in the below circumstances:

If there is a threat to the health of the Australian community.
Non-critical illness of family members where immediate family support is already available in Australia.
Requests for temporary visa holders’ family members to join them in Australia.
Requests for multiple travellers seeking to travel on compassionate grounds outside those articulated above.
Attending significant family events, such as weddings or major birthdays.
Any request that includes demonstrably false or misleading documentation or other demonstrably false or misleading evidence or statements of claim or history with the ABF or the Department.
Adverse alerts including PACE (Passenger Analysis Clearing and Evaluation System) alerts.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Is this some new notification? What's the source?


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi NB,

"The immediate family member of a visa holder with critical skills in Australia, where the family member in Australia holds a temporary or provisional visa". 

Is civil engineer considered to be critical skills? is Bridging Visa for 407 Visa considered to be temporary/ provisional visa?






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aman217 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> "The immediate family member of a visa holder with critical skills in Australia, where the family member in Australia holds a temporary or provisional visa".
> 
> ...


You can make an application 
No harm in trying.
There are no fees as such for applications 
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi @NB 

This question may be kiddish, but still want to ask

Can I Submit my Visa grant letter to ABF to prove my visa grant details or Providing only visa grant Number will be enough? I'm asking this on basis of Privacy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sareka said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> This question may be kiddish, but still want to ask
> 
> Can I Submit my Visa grant letter to ABF to prove my visa grant details or Providing only visa grant Number will be enough? I'm asking this on basis of Privacy.


I would upload the copy of my grant letter
You can take your own decision 
But being so paranoid in life, will not take you very far in government agencies especially those connected with immigration 
Cheers


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

Can I apply for exemption under "critical skill" or "compassionate and compelling need" if my 491 visa is granted for 261313 occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhumikasundrani said:


> Can I apply for exemption under "critical skill" or "compassionate and compelling need" if my 491 visa is granted for 261313 occupation?


If you are not working , I doubt you would qualify
Cheers


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are not working , I doubt you would qualify
> Cheers


 I am currently working in India and no offer from any Australian business.


----------



## Andyx-25 (May 22, 2020)

Hi NB. 
I have started hunting for a possible sponsor. I'm offshore and trying to dig up information, what's the chances/reality of getting an exemption if I aquire a 482 sponsorship by some miracle? I am a diesel Mechanic "Diesel Motor Mechanic [Mobile Plant] ‐ 321212" I have applied for some jobs without success and I don't know if I should consider going with a more experienced and connected local recruiting agency dealing with Australian jobs? They obviously trying to paint me a brighter picture, but I've given up hope on my 491 for now. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andyx-25 said:


> Hi NB.
> I have started hunting for a possible sponsor. I'm offshore and trying to dig up information, what's the chances/reality of getting an exemption if I aquire a 482 sponsorship by some miracle? I am a diesel Mechanic "Diesel Motor Mechanic [Mobile Plant] ‐ 321212" I have applied for some jobs without success and I don't know if I should consider going with a more experienced and connected local recruiting agency dealing with Australian jobs? They obviously trying to paint me a brighter picture, but I've given up hope on my 491 for now. Thanks


The chances of getting an exemption are practically nil
Don’t fall in the trap of local recruiting agency who want fees in advance 
Tell them you will pay once you have got the job and sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## Andyx-25 (May 22, 2020)

NB said:


> The chances of getting an exemption are practically nil
> Don’t fall in the trap of local recruiting agency who want fees in advance
> Tell them you will pay once you have got the job and sponsorship
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I will take your advice. Hopefully in 6 months time the world will relax a bit and it will be easier to travel. I will plan for the second half of the year. A 482 seems to be the only way in for someone like me.


----------



## aussie_19 (Apr 14, 2021)

NB said:


> Requests for an inbound travel exemption will generally be approved (by a low-level decision maker) in the below circumstances:
> 
> For urgent or critical medical treatment in Australia, including medical evacuations. These requests can include an accompanying family member where:
> the person receiving treatment is a minor
> ...


NB thank you for such an informative post - my query is about returning to aus with my mother as she suffered a stroke last year and needs my care (870 pending) . is there an angle with being a business owner having to return to aus for work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie_19 said:


> NB thank you for such an informative post - my query is about returning to aus with my mother as she suffered a stroke last year and needs my care (870 pending) . is there an angle with being a business owner having to return to aus for work?


I can’t understand which visa you currently have ?
Which visa does your mother hold ?
Where are you and your mother ?
Cheers


----------



## aussie_19 (Apr 14, 2021)

NB said:


> I can’t understand which visa you currently have ?
> Which visa does your mother hold ?
> Where are you and your mother ?
> Cheers


'
HI NB I'm an australian citizen - mum doesnt have her visa yet. it was submitted in Oct last year (870) 
sponsored parent. I am hoping to fly back with her as she needs accompanying . Currently we are in the UK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie_19 said:


> '
> HI NB I'm an australian citizen - mum doesnt have her visa yet. it was submitted in Oct last year (870)
> sponsored parent. I am hoping to fly back with her as she needs accompanying . Currently we are in the UK


Then she can only come on a visitors visa
I don’t see it being granted 
You can write to the AHC in london and request
Cheers


----------



## aussie_19 (Apr 14, 2021)

NB said:


> Then she can only come on a visitors visa
> I don’t see it being granted
> You can write to the AHC in london and request
> Cheers


Cheers NB - the frustration is that the 870 was submitted way back in Oct last year & theres no way to chase it up.
When i have called they just recite whats on the website about processing times .. its way past the 66 days quoted.
Not sure what else to do as you cant speak to anyone directly


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

I am granted a 491 visa in 2020 Feb. But due to the covid pandemic, I didn't travel Currently I received a job offer from Australia from indeed as an electrical design engineer. Is there any chance I get an exemption from the government?
My current situation is mentioned below
1) my Travelling country will be Qatar as I am working there
2) I will attach a recommendation letter from the company in Australia( can you suggest some points to include the recommendation letter)
3) I am travelling to Bendigo which is a regional area.
4) I already had both doses of the Pfizer vaccine
5) the corona cases in Qatar is low. Currently, New Zealand listed Qatar for to and fro travel.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> I am granted a 491 visa in 2020 Feb. But due to the covid pandemic, I didn't travel Currently I received a job offer from Australia from indeed as an electrical design engineer. Is there any chance I get an exemption from the government?
> My current situation is mentioned below
> 1) my Travelling country will be Qatar as I am working there
> 2) I will attach a recommendation letter from the company in Australia( can you suggest some points to include the recommendation letter)
> ...


No one can predict
You can apply .. there is nothing to lose
Cheers


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

NB said:


> No one can predict
> You can apply .. there is nothing to lose
> Cheers


Did anyone receive an exemption based on critical skill in the engineering section? Also, My company is ready to give a recommendation letter. So what all points should I mention in that letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Did anyone receive an exemption based on critical skill in the engineering section? Also, My company is ready to give a recommendation letter. So what all points should I mention in that letter.


Try to prove that the Australian economy recovery depends on your physical presence in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## JLL491 (Mar 13, 2021)

freedom4 said:


> Did anyone receive an exemption based on critical skill in the engineering section? Also, My company is ready to give a recommendation letter. So what all points should I mention in that letter.


Hi, I am in a similar situation as you, I got granted Visa 491 in March 2021 and now looking for job in Australia as Mining Engineer. Would like to know what happened and if you made it to Australia. I will need advise from you if you're successful when I got an employment contract on how to apply for the travel exemption. Thank you.


----------



## MWP (Aug 11, 2021)

I’m curious what my chances for an exemption are under critical skills. I’m currently employed in Australia and have a home i rent in Brisbane, but had to come to the US for a family emergency. I also have a GTI visa submitted and awaiting approval. 

If I submit for an exemption it will be based on my job in cybersecurity, in particular my involvement with the recovery of Australian companies from cyber attacks.

I’ve applied for an exemption twice before leaving Australia, but both were rejected. I’m not sure the person reviewing the case even understands the critical nature of what I do and how impactful it is for Australia, which is frustrating. I’ve even included reference letters from various executives at organizations calling out the impact of my role, but still rejected. 

I’m hoping that now that I’m offshore, they will reconsider my next exemption request, but very worried at this point about getting home. Any thoughts if my chances are better to get approved now that I’m offshore ?


----------

